# PC als Spieleplattform bald Geschichte?



## Arathas (13. November 2009)

Huhu,

solangsam glaub ich das der PC, also Gamingzone, solangsam dem Ende zusteuer. Oft wurde den Konsolen schon eine bessere Zukunft vorhergesagt. Nun scheint es einen Schritt weiter in diese Richtung zu gehen !

Schaut man sich am aktuellen Kassenschlager CoD MW2 die Verkaufszahlen an, steht der PC schon lächerlich da !

die 4,2 Millionen verkaufen Exemplare verteilen sich zu 55 auf xbox, 33 auf PS3 und nur 12 für den PC.....

..und das obwohl das Spiel für den PC viele Vorteile hat:

-bessere Grafik
-evtl. bessere mods unterstützung
-maus/tastatur ist einfacher  => Shooter klasisches PC Spiel
- Verkaufspreis ca 20 Euro billiger.
....und das obwohl es schon auf mittelklassigen PC`s sehr gut läuft !


Dennoch sind die Verkaufszahlen mehr als miserabel.........

........immer mehr Genres und Spiele wandern komplett zur Konsole ab oder kommen Monate später auf dem PC raus......
Die einzige Ausnahme machen da noch die, auch seit längerer Zeit eher Nischenprodukte, die Strategiespiele aus !

Es bleibt abzuwarten wo das ganze noch hinführt.....


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2009)

Ähhh...
Du siehst die Zukunft aber sehr übertrieben pessimistisch, genauso wie ein wenig ungebildet

Das der PC Vorteile hat is klar, ABER: Haben eingefleischte Konsoleros die den PC aus Prinzip ablehen, überhaupt eine Ahnung von diesen Vorteilen?
Denen is das zu kompliziert, die wollen das Spiel einwerfen und loslegen, die haben kein Interesse an der Technik, die dahinter steckt. Schau dich mal im Cynamite-Forum um, da wirst du als PC-Spieler schon per PN blöd angemacht, wenn du irgendwas negatives über irgend 'ne Konsole sagst.

Zu behaupten, dass der PC als Spieleplatform ausstirbt, nur weil sich ein Spiel für PC weniger gut als für Konsole verkauft (die Verkaufszahl für PC an sich is ja nicht mal schlecht) ist ebenso überheblich wie töricht; Sehr viele Spiele sind auf dem PC groß geworden, die Platform hat sich in der Geschichte der elektronischen Unterhaltung einen unangefochtenen Ruf erarbeitet. Vor allem da große Firmen, wie AMD, Nvidia und Intel sowie namhafte Spieleentwickler hinter dem PC stehen, wird man es sich zweimal überlegen, Spiele in Zukunft nur noch für Konsolen zu entwickeln.
Übrigens darf man den Online-Spielemarkt nicht vergessen.


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html
*hust*


----------



## Pravasi (13. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähhh...
> Du siehst die Zukunft aber sehr übertrieben pessimistisch, genauso wie ein wenig ungebildet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darksplinter (13. November 2009)

Naja...
Ich bezweifel, dass der Pc ausstirbt...
Und das mit der Grafiks ehe ich so:
Wenn eine neue Konsole rauskommt ist sie zwar grafisch auf dem neuseten Stand (oder weiter), aber spätestens 1 Jahr danach können PC Spieler schon die Grafik der Konsole übertrumpfen...
Mein PC..siehe Sig... bringt auf jeden Fall eine bessere Grafik als die Xbox 360 eines Freundes...
Und zum Kaufzeitpunkt war mein PC ncih viel teurer....

Außerdem sind die meisten Spiele für PC billiger, lassen sich besser modden...
Und erklär mir ma wie man Strategiespiele mit nem Gamepad zocken soll....

Ganz zu schweigen von Shootern wie CS / Battlefield.... ohne Maus geht da gar nichts.
Klar kann man das auch mitm Gamepad spielen, allerdings hilft dort immer die Software.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

jop, manche genres gehen halt auch auf konsolen. aber die spiele/genres die auf ner konsole gehen, sind IMMER nur eine untermenge der spiele, die auf nem pc laufen. klar ist die individualität segen und fluch zugleich vom pc. aber sein wir ehrlich, ob ich nu schauen muss, das das game auf ner ati oder ner nv karte läuft und darauf optimieren muss oder ob ich für ps3, xbox, ns, psp oder was es sonst noch gibt, wo der mist druff läuft, konzipieren muss... da is der pc mit den standards ja schon fast übersichtlicher aufgebaut.

so gesehen ist auch hier die konsole auch wieder nur eine untermenge vom computer. eine klar definierte und immer gleiche - klar. aber was bringt denn das noch? gut, die vorkontrolle, ob alles läuft machst ned du selber, sondern die konsolen hersteller. aber nuja, sowas bekommt man auch hin. is zwar ne anstrengende durststrecke, wenns mal schief geht, aber im vergleich zur nutzungsdauer unerheblich. ausserdem hat nu wirklich ned jeder pc besitzer derbe probleme. meistens funzt alles von anfang an ohne probs. und pc is halt irgendwo für den profi bereich, würd ich ma sagen. konsole zum selber bauen, nich den vorgefertigten serienfrass einfach schlucken ^^

und ich glaube auch, das allein wegen der zockerhardware der pc als spieleplattform ganz sicher nich wegfallen wird. fürn office pc brauchts keine highend komponennten - ergo derbe verluste in diesem bereich. und die meisten pc's werden wohl zockermaschienen sein *denk* zumindest im privaten gebrauch. der gewerbliche fällt ja weg - welches unternehmen brauch schon ne nutzlose konsole 

und wie schon gesagt: ego shooter auf ne konsole zu portieren ist schon als vergewaltigung des genres zu bewerten! andersrum kann man jedes konsolen game auch gleichwertig aufm pc zocken. wie gesagt, untermenge und so ^^ eine konsole ist ein pc, aber nicht umgekehrt.

der vorteil der konsole, das sie sehr bequem is, das sie standartisiert ist usw wird aber eben auch durch diverse nachteile erkauft. bescheidene steuerung auf universeller eben (mann kann einfach nich alles mit sonem blöden controler machen), keine individualität, keine möglichkeit mehr damit zu machen, als doof zu zocken (man wird ja auch mal älter - aber allein surfen geht ja ned ^^) und und und.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und wie schon gesagt: ego shooter auf ne konsole zu portieren ist schon als vergewaltigung des genres zu bewerten! andersrum kann man jedes konsolen game auch gleichwertig aufm pc zocken. wie gesagt, untermenge und so ^^ eine konsole ist ein pc, aber nicht umgekehrt.



Schonmal nen richtiges Beat'em'Up auf dem PC gespielt? Wenn ja, müsstest du wissen, dass das nicht grade komfortabel ist. Selbiges gilt imo für Rennspiele. Es ist zwar praktisch möglich, aber nicht so schön wie auf Konsole. Selbiges gilt für Jump and Runs.



DarkMo schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/26669-zerstreuung-der-geruechte-dass-der-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html
> *hust*




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...plattform-im-sterben-liege-2.html#post1215348


----------



## Seven (14. November 2009)

@GR-Thunderstorm: Na ja so würde ich das nicht sagen. Normalerweise ist es kein Problem ein Gamepad an den PC anzuschließen, und dann damit zu zocken. Und das man Rennspiele (außnahme NfS und ein paar Andere) nicht mit der Tastatur Spielen kann ist ja klar. Dazu gibt es Lenkräder.

Und zu den MW2 PC Verkaufszahlen: Wenn IW/Activision oder wer auch immer daran schuld ist so einen Mist mit der PC Version anstellt, ist das doch klar das der ein oder andere sich den Kauf 2 mal überlegt. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis haben gut 8 Leute ihre Vorbestellungs storniert. Dann denke man mal noch an die Clans die Sammelbestellungen aufgegeben haben. Mann bedenke auch das VAC keinen Cheatschutz gibt. Einen Tag nach erscheinen gab es schon Hacker-Videos auf Youtube.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass der PC als Spieleplattform ausstirbt. So niedrig sind die Verkaufszahlen dafür nicht, und es erscheinen hin und wieder auch mal PC Only Spiele.^^


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der Pc zum zocken ausgedient hat.
Leider kommen aber viele Titel erheblich früher für die Konsolen
raus und manche für den PC überhaupt nicht.


----------



## moe (14. November 2009)

dieser gedanke ist eher unrealistisch, schon alleine weil sich shooter aufm pc einfach besser spielen lassen, da man mit maus und tasta einfach schneller als mit nem controller ist.
der nächste punkt ist, dass pc spiele ziemlich einfach zu cracken sind und man da billiger rankommt als an konsolenspiele(ich würde im traum nicht dran denken, 60 euro oder mehr fürn spiel zu bezahlen). die zahl der spieler, die quasi "umsonst" spielen ist in solchen statistiken ja nicht drin - wie denn auch?
außerdem sind pc spiele sehr oft 10-20 euro billiger als ihre konsolenbrüder.


----------



## Raeven (14. November 2009)

Nichts geht über den PC. basta. 
Die Möglichkeiten die ein PC bietet muß eine Konsole erst mal schaffen. Es geht nicht um die Zukunft des PC bei Spielen sondern nur um den Kopierschutz und die Abwehr von Raubkopien.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2009)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Money rules,baby!
> Für die Spieleentwickler wäre es ein (Geld)Segen wenn sie sich die Pc-Versionen sparen könnte,und alles nur noch für Konsolen entwickeln bräuchten.Die bisherige Entwicklung spricht auch leider ganz klar dafür.
> z.B. MW2:Ohne eine PC-Version wären noch einige Prozent mehr Konsolenspiele verkauft worden,wäre es für einige Leute das Zünglein an der Waage gewesen,sich auch bald eine Konsole zu besorgen.
> Wir steuern wahrscheinlich auf eine ,wie soll man es nennen?,"anti-kritische Masse"zu,wo jeder Absprung eines Entwicklers für den PC den nächsten einen guten Grund liefert mit abzuspringen.
> ...



Von wegen Geldsegen, ohne die PC-Gemeinde müssten sie ja doch ganz schöne Einbußen machen, wenn noch so viele Games auch für den PC erscheinen
Sonst hätten sie sich schon längst generell vom PC abgewand.
Nicht unbedingt jeder Konsolero is zu doof, um sich mit der Technik auseinanderzusetzen, aber ein sehr großer Teil (ich wage mal zu behaupten der Großteil bzw. die meisten) wollen einfach nur zocken. Die sind viel zu bequem, um sich mit dem PC und dessen technischen Vorteile und Probleme abzugeben - zwingt sie ja auch keiner dazu. Was glaubst du, wieso es Konsolen überhaupt gibt??? 
Es wurde immer wieder behauptet, der PC geht als Spieleplatform unter, ist bis heute nicht passiert, und wird auch nicht passieren. Es wäre bescheuert, egal von welcher Seite, immernoch zu behaupten, der PC als Spieleplattform wird sterben. Totaler Unfug und ahnungsloser Pessimismus, in meinen Augen. Ist ungefär so, als wenn man nach einem Schlag in die Magengrube behaupten würde, man überlebe diesen Schlag nicht
Und stell dir mal vor, du sitzt mit 'ner Maus und 'ner Tastatur vor dem Fernseher Also wie seltendämlich das aussieht, darüber braucht man ja nicht zu diskutieren

@GR: Gamepads gibt's auch für den PC^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

> Es wurde immer wieder behauptet, der PC geht als Spieleplatform unter, ist bis heute nicht passiert, und wird auch nicht passieren.


Der Unterschied zu damals ist allerdings der, dass die Entwickler noch nie zuvor so extrem auf Konsolen gesetzt haben. Auch zu besten PS2-Zeiten kamen weitaus mehr PC-only Games. Das meiste ist heute multiplattform, wobei die PC-Versionen mit Kopierschützen und dergleichen nur so verseucht sind. Dazu die ewige Schwarzkopiererei, wegen der die Entwickler generell immer lieber zur Konsole greifen.
Auf Konsole brauche ich mich weder mit Steam, noch mit Online-Aktivierungen, noch mit einem Installationslimit rumschlagen. Ich lege das Spiel ein und habe meinen Spaß, wozu soll ichs mir selbst schwer machen? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> @GR: Gamepads gibt's auch für den PC^^



Du gibst also zu, dass man, um den PC optimal nutzen zu können, auf die Mittel der Konsolen zurückgreifen muss?


----------



## DarkMo (15. November 2009)

nö, aber man kann beim pc, wenn halt unbedingt will, auch mit sonem komischen gamepad hantieren. also nen konsolero würde sich ohne weiteres an nem rechner heimisch fühlen. nen pc spieler (der keine gamepads mag oder kennt) könnte sich aber nicht so ohne weiteres von seiner maus/tastatur lösen und mit nem gamepad zocken. ich persönlich finds sehr umständlich. zumindest früher die dinger waren krüppel und heut die sehn au ned besser aus. gut, alles sicher nur gewöhnungssache, aber für mich wärs nix.

wie gesagt: an den pc kann man alles anschließen - die konsole is auf ihren blöden controler beschränkt (weswegen gerade shooter oder auch strategiespiele einfach nur verstümmelt werden müssen, um halbwegs spielbar zu bleiben).

und von der aussage "man kann gamepads auch am pc nutzen" zu dem schluss "gamepad = optimale performance am pc" zu kommen... naja ^^ die optimale performance haste nur mit maus und tastatur. für rennspiele gibts lenkräder, für flugkrams joysticks. klar, wieder zig verschiedene dinge die wiederrum nen haufen geld kosten und und und. aber wers ned mag, kann auch das gamepad für beides nehmen und wo das versagt halt wieder maus/tasta.


----------



## Two-Face (15. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Du gibst also zu, dass man, um den PC optimal nutzen zu können, auf die Mittel der Konsolen zurückgreifen muss?



Wer labert denn hier was von "zugeben"?
Ich habe mich lediglich auf deine Aussage bezogen, Prügelspiele sind auf dem PC schlecht spielbar.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wie gesagt: an den pc kann man alles anschließen - die konsole is auf ihren blöden controler beschränkt (weswegen gerade shooter oder auch strategiespiele einfach nur verstümmelt werden müssen, um halbwegs spielbar zu bleiben).



Genau wie auf dem PC ist es alles eine Frage der Feinjustierung. Jenachdem wie präzise die Steuerung ist, kann man auch mit einem Controller sehr genau schießen (OHNE Autoaim). Es gibt zwar auch sehr träge Games (z.B. Uncharted) aber in BF geht die Steuerung mit Controller aus meiner Sicht ganz locker flockig von der Hand, wenn man geübt ist.



DarkMo schrieb:


> und von der aussage "man kann gamepads auch am pc nutzen" zu dem schluss "gamepad = optimale performance am pc" zu kommen... naja ^^ die optimale performance haste nur mit maus und tastatur. für rennspiele gibts lenkräder, für flugkrams joysticks. klar, wieder zig verschiedene dinge die wiederrum nen haufen geld kosten und und und. aber wers ned mag, kann auch das gamepad für beides nehmen und wo das versagt halt wieder maus/tasta.



Optimal nutzen = das letzte rausholen

Und wer sagt, dass er für bestimmte Games ein Gamepad anschließt, sagt damit genau das, was ich verstanden habe.


----------



## DarkMo (16. November 2009)

tja, aber "bestimmte" "games" sind nunmal nicht alles, was man am rechner so treibt. das is ne kleine untergruppe, wo nen gamepad ideal sein kann (neben joystick oder lenkrad zum bsp), aber auch da nich muss. für den größten teil der zeit am pc wird man wohl eher anderes nutzen, womit die aussage "gamepad = perfektionistentool" ad absurdum geführt wird.


----------



## Borealis (16. November 2009)

Naja, der Vorteil von PCs ist natürlich die Vielseitigkeit, jeder Office Nutzer hat sicherlich schonmal Solitaire auf dem PC gespielt. Klar, Konsolen sind auch cool, aber sind kaum eine Konkurrenz. Die Basis von Konsolen bleibt über Jahre gleich, die von PC ändert sich jedes halbe Jahr.


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

wie oft noch: nur weil beide systeme vor und nachteile haben und teils gleiche und teils auch völlig verschiedene zielgruppen... an ein aussterben von konsolen und pcs zum zocken ist eigentlich gar nicht zu denken.

ein pc kann von einer konsole nicht ersetzt werden, das ist fakt.

sony hat die möglichkeit weggelassen, linux auf die ps3 slim zu installieren, das zeigt doch schon, dass da gar keine große bereitschaft da ist, pc funktionalität auf konsolen zu etablieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. November 2009)

Eben, das Spielfeeling ist am PC völlig anders (bei Shootern, RTS und RPG's viel besser). Solange viele Leute lieber am PC spielen besteht auch die Möglichkeit mit PC-Games Geld zu machen. Und solange man damit Geld machen kann werden das auch Leute tun.


----------



## Bruce112 (16. November 2009)

wenn der pc absterben würde 
mit spielen

dann auch microsoft 


so blöd ist microsoft nicht das er in seine eigene fleisch schneidet

wenn das so währe wie du sagst themenhersteller 

dann würde keine amd intel cpu schnellere cpu kaufen auch grafikarten ,
auch netzteile,betriebssystem ,Monitore

dann würde mehr als die hälfte  pleite machen ,

dann würde doch kein pc besitzer kein geld mehr in seine hardware
investieren .  


ein pc ist allround tauglich man kann alles machen ,

ich sag mal mehr als die hälfte leute hier haben etwa ne spielkiste 


da mußt du mal in forum zu rubrik zusammenstellung pc reinschauen ,
was steht da zb 

hi leute ich will mier eine Pc zusammen stellen könnt ihr  tipps geben 

damit ich den spiel punkt punkt zocken kann ,usw


----------

